# Skurriles fürs Rad



## ActionBarbie (10. Februar 2011)

Geht das nur mir so das ich diese Laidieslenkergriffe mit was anderem assoziiere? 

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=16932;page=5;menu=1000,2,90;mid=0;pgc=0

Wer schraubt sich sowas ans Rad?


----------



## MissQuax (10. Februar 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Geht das nur mir so das ich diese Laidieslenkergriffe mit was anderem assoziiere?
> 
> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=16932;page=5;menu=1000,2,90;mid=0;pgc=0
> 
> Wer schraubt sich sowas ans Rad?



  


Das hier finde ich auch skuril. Und auch etwas eklig - stelle mir gerade vor, wie mich das Ding während des Fahrens die ganze Zeit anglotzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiniTurbine (10. Februar 2011)

Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Life's a Picnic, Eat it up!

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=53918


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2011)

Die Griffe in Kombination mit der Safety-Jacke 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...Jackets/UFO-Lady-Protektor-Jacket::20004.html


... aber dann nicht wundern, wenn man komisch angeschaut wird


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. Februar 2011)

Und dann den Stringtanga und die Strappse bei der Ausfahrt bitte nicht vergessen 

Ich schmeiß mich weg vor lachen, und das obwohl ich so angepisst bin weil ich gestern mein neues Canyon kaputt gemacht habe....


----------



## Tatü (10. Februar 2011)

Was ist mit deinem Radl passiert?


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. Februar 2011)

Mir ist gestern beim Schalten die Kette hinters Ritzelpacket gerutscht, das hat sich alles verwurschtelt, dann hats das Schaltauge verbogen und eben habe ich mit dem Mann telefoniert ders mir flicken will, wenn ich Pesch habe brauche ich noch ein neues Schaltwerk, sind bei SRAM x.0 2011 auch mal gerade schlappe 160  ich könnte grade kotzen... das schöne Rad!


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Mir ist gestern beim Schalten die Kette hinters Ritzelpacket gerutscht, das hat sich alles verwurschtelt, dann hats das Schaltauge verbogen und eben habe ich mit dem Mann telefoniert ders mir flicken will, wenn ich Pesch habe brauche ich noch ein neues Schaltwerk, sind bei SRAM x.0 2011 auch mal gerade schlappe 160 â¬ ich kÃ¶nnte grade kotzen... das schÃ¶ne Rad!



Dann achte bitte drauf, dass er dir beim Reparieren den hinteren Anschlag am Schaltwerk wirklich sauber einstellt. Dass die Kette hinter die Kassette fÃ¤llt, passiert eigentlich nur wenn der nicht stimmt, und das Schaltwerk daher zu weit nach innen ausschwenken kann. 

Und sei froh, dass dir nix dabei passiert ist... sowas kann auch einen bÃ¶sen Abflug geben


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. Februar 2011)

Reparieren tut mir das ein Fahrradhändler hier ums Eck, ist glaube ich ein Zweiradmechaniker, Schaltauge muss ich zwar selbst besorgen, was ich auch verstehen kann, er ist Stevenshändler, aber ich habe da schon Vertrauen in seine Arbeit, er war sich auch nicht sicher ob er das Werk nicht noch richten kann... 

Dumm gelaufen.... und ja stimmt ich hätte da echt nen ordentlichen Abflug machen können


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Februar 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Geht das nur mir so das ich diese Laidieslenkergriffe mit was anderem assoziiere?
> 
> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=16932;page=5;menu=1000,2,90;mid=0;pgc=0
> 
> Wer schraubt sich sowas ans Rad?



OMG! Krass


----------



## Noklos (10. Februar 2011)

haha  
die Griffe hol ich mir definitiv! die finger liegen doch bestimmt gut in den Rillen !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (10. Februar 2011)

Noklos schrieb:


> haha
> die Griffe hol ich mir definitiv! die finger liegen doch bestimmt gut in den Rillen !?




Pass auf dass sie nicht hin und her rubbeln!


----------



## Noklos (10. Februar 2011)

Oioioi so geht das aber nicht hier!


----------



## mystik-1 (10. Februar 2011)

oder geklaut werden ^^


----------



## Noklos (10. Februar 2011)

Gibt es die noch mit Diamanten?


----------



## MissQuax (10. Februar 2011)

Noklos schrieb:


> Gibt es die noch mit Diamanten?



Mit Noppen also?    

<vor Lachen gerade fast vom Sofa kugelt>


----------



## ActionBarbie (11. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Dann achte bitte drauf, dass er dir beim Reparieren den hinteren Anschlag am Schaltwerk wirklich sauber einstellt. Dass die Kette hinter die Kassette fällt, passiert eigentlich nur wenn der nicht stimmt, und das Schaltwerk daher zu weit nach innen ausschwenken kann.
> 
> Und sei froh, dass dir nix dabei passiert ist... sowas kann auch einen bösen Abflug geben



Schaltauge ist heute morgen gekommen, der freundliche Fahrradmensch hat mein Rad schon fertig! Das Schaltwerk hat tatsächlich was abbekommen, aber er konnte es richten und meinte es schaltet auch wieder vernünftig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (11. Februar 2011)

na dann kann das Wochenende ja kommen


----------



## ActionBarbie (11. Februar 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> na dann kann das Wochenende ja kommen




Das war meine größte Sorge... ich hätte natürlich noch das Hardtail, aber so ists natürlich viel besser! Wenn ich dann morgen meine Erkältung die ich mir wohl gestern im Regen eingefangen habe noch im Griff habe ist alles bestens


----------

